# LFS has no idea and neither do I ...



## Jajuan62 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not too many New World cichlids with bluish eyes. 2 ♂ and 1 ♀ and each about 5" TL. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I see some _Amatitlania septemfasciata_ in there, but the bar pattern in the second photo doesn't match. Could also be a hybrid, as this species has been known to cross with _A. nigrofasciata_.


----------

